# My TT's a Lemon



## TT's A LEMON (Jun 20, 2005)

I bought a 180 TT coupe back in september. Having owned it for several months, the following problems have arisen;

1) Overheated whilst driving (twice), both in winter months
2) Thermostat broken
3) Turbocharger packed up
4) Intercooler knackered
5) New water pump
6) New power steering pump
7) needed new cambelt (although would have been done soon anyway)
8 ) ESP light stays on and doesnt turn on
9) Dashpod never works
10) Near side rear suspension creaks all the time
11) Gearbox leaking fluid
12) Ball joints need replacing (and all sorts of noises from everywhere)
13) Squealing noises on full lock still
14) Now in the summer, the engine runs like crap, and is slow, heatsoak?
15) Air con refusing to work

Regardless of the car being a golf in drag, the car is just not acceptable. does anybody else on here suffer from similar problems? as it cant just be me.... be honest. This is not a wind up post, beleive me i wish it was, but this TT despite me loving it, really is a rubbish car.


----------



## TT's A LEMON (Jun 20, 2005)

Anybody.... Help?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I take it you didnt buy it new ?


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi is that from new or was it second hand etc if so how old is it, I dont know of any members who have had anywhere near that many problems you have been very unlucky, if it was mine i would sell it on asap and get another one dont be put off with your TT many owners have had years of problem free ownership I wish you better luck.

Steve


----------



## TT's A LEMON (Jun 20, 2005)

It is a V-Reg, but should it really matter as an audi is an audi and are suppossed to be properly built. I did do some research before buying and looked at common faults but it seemed fine. The car is also pretty mint as well. Now, 6 months down the line i am having never ending trouble! i thought the older TT's had less problems than the new ones anyway???


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

They are well built - but i would say yours led a hard life by a previous owner(s) - How many miles has it done ? - Ever been in an accident ?


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

My own car is of similar age and ive been lucky i guess not having had the problems you are having, no cars are without there fauts but i have had cars in the past that had faults like yours and god knows why but no matter how much I spent on it they never ran well and just kept giving me more problems if it was my own id cut my losses now and move on to another TT its been the best car ive ever owned.

Steve


----------



## TT's A LEMON (Jun 20, 2005)

67k, recently been serviced at AMD who highlighted a number of additional bits that needed sorting. The car has been in no accident, and the boys at AMD were extremely good and identified spot on what was wrong with my titty.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry to here fella..... :? Did you purchase the car with a warranty? Seems like you've had to make some pretty expensive repairs.... :? .

Had a fair few problems myself :x.......its a bumber when you think you could be spending your money on mods instead.....


----------



## TT's A LEMON (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah the car has a warranty, however it keeps having to get sent to audi in bedford like everyweek, when something goes wrong!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Sounds like you've got yourself one of the Lemon's right enough mate :?

I've just stuck up a thread saying how few problems I've had with mine which I've owned for 6 months and racked up 19K during that time but I guess it'll breakdown tomorrow now I've said that :roll:

Cars are cars, you get some that'll give endless trouble-free miles and others that are never out of the garage. My last 2 cars were BM's, the first one I did 148K in it and you could count the problems I had on one hand so when the time came for a change I just went for a newer model. I had nothing but problems with it and it put me right off the brand  I know it was probably just 'a holiday car' (I actually bought it when on holiday too :roll: ) but the countless problems I had really put me off and the search for a new badge began :roll:


----------



## E10 (May 19, 2005)

I really feel sorry for ya mate (really I do!!!), but don't blame Audi and don't even think about blaming our beloved TT's :wink:

Lemon's do exist... and you obviously got one,  but... I always wonder why people buy a second hand car and blame the brand or model when the shit hits the fan. I mean... why don't you blame the previous owner(s)??? (Or better yet... punch him in the eye  )

Anyway...what is going to happen now? I'll tell you:
You are going to sell the lemon (I would) and hopefully buy a new TT (I would!!!) and look at years and years of wonderfull trouble-free driving like most of us do but... who will be the next lemon-owner? :? If he finds his way to this forum we are back at square one...

*I said it, I say it again and I will keep on saying it:*
I have had a TTC 180 for four years, better yet... we bought *three* TT's for promotional purposes and I/we never had ANY problems with it/them. I sold mine to my dad (He still didn't encouter any problems) and I bought a new TTC 225s (No marketing purposes this time  ) because I was sooooo happy with the first one. So...

I have a history of 4 TT's and nearly five years troublefree TT ownership...

A TT? THE BEST CAR I HAVE EVER OWNED!!!

All the best!

E10 8)


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

what reg did the TT come out ?

As v seem quite a old car.

if its within 1 1/2 years of the Audi TT coming out then you will get problems

never buy a new model car it takes up to 2 years to iron out all the faults.

when i was looking did not even look at pre 2003 ones as there seems to be a lot of changes till you hit about 2002.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I think people need to say what year car you have and what problems you have

you could have had 20 TT's if you got them a year after they came out.
and not had a problem, due to changes on the production line .

new cars = lots of faults

things like evo bringing out a new car dont matter as there changes on a old car so the works has been done.

the TT was a whole new car,

when i had my lotus i was amazed how many of the first ones were rubbish so held off buyin one for 1 1/2 years and it was fine, but people slag em off because its the early ones which are for sale and there pants.


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a 2000 W 180 Q 33k on the clock,

Ive had the normal faults that i think every TTer suffers from:

MAF
Temp Sensor
Wishbone Bushes
Anti Roll Bar / Bushes
oh and an annoying creak in my drivers seat (Now sorted)

I dont think the age of the car really has an impact on the number of faults, I agree that new model launch years may suffer teething problems.

Its just random how some cars have more faults than others! I feel for the poor beggers who drive these doomed cars!


----------



## E10 (May 19, 2005)

Our first three TT's were 2000-models and like I said... We never had any problems with any of them. (They were one of the first models who had the rear spoiler as standard)

NO MAF
NO Temp Sensor
NO Wishbone Bushes
NO Anti Roll Bar / Bushes
AND GUESS WHAT... NO annoying creak in the drivers seat (But that may be due to the fact that you guys sit at the wrong side of the car     )

The problem with fairly expensive cars is that, if a lemon turns up... it doesn't go away that easy. It will be sold over and over again and the same problems will be reported over and over again. It's just bad for statistics.

E10 8)


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

MAF 
Temp Sensor 
Wishbone Bushes 
Anti Roll Bar / Bushes

are all parts which would fail on any 5 year old car not just a TT

new model year cars will go wrong its the price you pay for being first with a new model. (why people are willing to pay that price i dont know)
and you will see the same people buying the same car ayear later as they have the money which is why there is all ways a flood of new model year cars a year later.

as for buying second hand every one knows new model year cars are poor so why do people buy them. (because there cheap thats why)

people like Lotus admit its the end user that tests the car and the cars get better every month as little things are changed.

the big point i am tring to make is Audi are no differant and if you have a new model year car then I am sorry but you are going to have problems.


----------



## E10 (May 19, 2005)

> MAF
> Temp Sensor
> Wishbone Bushes
> Anti Roll Bar / Bushes
> ...


Hihi... I'll tell my dad. I'm sure he'll be happy to hear this... 

E10 8)


----------



## danttse (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey Lemon guy, arn't you that bloke from the states who made a whole website called 'My TT's a lemon'? I'm sure you must be because I've never heard any other human call their TT a lemon???? :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

looks like you've been unlucky. but v reg is pretty old and surely you expected some problems with a car of this age. how much did you pay for it - if it was cheap maybe that should have set the alarm bells ringing (in life you normally get what you pay for).

what has your audi dealer said when you keep going back?


----------



## E10 (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> what has your audi dealer said when you keep going back?


He doesn't say anything anymore... he just brings a fresh cup of coffee (Milk, no sugar) when Mr. Lemon enters the building. 

E10 8)


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

I was talking to some folks in the US about this very subject as some of you will know the expense I had to go through, namely

- new engine block
- turbo
- clutch
- water pump
- front anti-rollbars
- bushes
- 2 MAFs
- suspension linkage
- dash pod

It got to the point i was in AmD every month with something or other happening.

Anyway, they mentioned to me that they had heard many audi/VW/etc during 2000/2001 manufacture were duff and I had bought one of the "more likely to be a lemon" models - i think the "V" reg also falls into this alledged category.

Now you can argue that a V reg is coming up to 5 years old, but that's not THAT old and aren't these cars supposed to buillt to some level of quality and endurance? Look at the V6 DSG - that's also struck me as a really dodgy piece of kit - sounds fantastic, but given I've spoken to a couple of forum members with the dsg replaced several times I dont think i'd invest in one for some time yet.

and another thing....

Anyway, despite the fact I had a heap of woes with my TT, it doesn't mean to say I didn't enjoy it when all was well - really enjoyed my ownership in those moments.... waiting for the new shape though now....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

E10 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > what has your audi dealer said when you keep going back?
> ...


the dealer probably loves him - all that money hes getting


----------

